# Long beach, ca theft ring busted



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.dailybreeze.com/news/ci_23672538/long-beach-crime-ring-busted-11-arrested-theft


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome !!!
I hope they get thrown in the booty tank with big horny and lonely Bubba


----------

